# Looking for someone in Langley who may be willing...



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

To come sex my fish for me? 

I am REALLY nervous about venting, but would like to pair off some of my buddies. 


I would be soooo grateful.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

What type of fish? Post some pics and someone here may be able to sex them...


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cichlids mostly, and a couple gourami.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Post pics, we might b able to tell what they are


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Prettyshinnythings said:


> Cichlids mostly, and a couple gourami.


Please tell us what kind of Cichlids and what kind of Gouramis - that would help.


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok. I shall try to get clearer pictures tonight. I tried to find somewhere that would tell me what to look for but was mostly told venting is most eefficient. 

As far as types.. 

There ones I need sexed are

Flame Gourami 
Blue Gourami 
Carpinitis


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

That i know of male flame gourami are the ones with nice coloration and the females are usually grey, for the blue gourami females have round dorsal fin while males is pointy, for the carpinitis i never had this ones before but i am assuming would b some what same maybe google it and c what u find. I use to have gouramis...one of my fav fish


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you get a good enough shot I may be able to help with the Texas cichlid. The males tend to be bigger with pointier finnage. Post a sideview pic if you can...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Claudia said:


> for the blue gourami females have round dorsal fin while males is pointy


Yup, these ones are easy. My gourami has a rounded top fin and we know its a she


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cool! The gourami were too easy! My dwarf Flame is VERY pointed and VERY brilliant coloured.. He's a boy!! 

My Blue is fairly dull. I'm jealous of your blue.. So much brighter than mine.. And she'svvery round.. Girl!! 
So just the carpinitis. I'll post him from my computer in a bit. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

She'll probably color up a bit more as she gets used to the tank


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's a bugger and didn't want his picture taken. He doesn't have a spot on his dorsal, but he's still so. little...


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Flame boy








See? She's not near as bright...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh yah, I had a boy gourami who looked exactly like her. He did color up after a little bit of time in the tank.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Prettyshinnythings said:


> View attachment 15951
> 
> 
> View attachment 15952
> ...


If I had to guess I'd say female but not 100%. Looks pretty small still. The females have a blunt breeding organ and the males are pointer. How big is it now?


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ya, it is really small yet.. That's why I was hoping someone whose comfortable with venting, might be local.


----------

